# Spencer Jack Group Buy?



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

So i wanted to place my first order with spencer jack.... and was wondering if anyone else wanted to combine orders, i never ordered from him and someone with experiance would also be a great help, Thanks


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

It's super easy and the shipping cost are actually really low. You will arrange a flight time that works for both you and spencer and pick up at the airport two hours after the flight. Sometimes it can take longer to get off the airplane. Acclimate the fish you would like you bought from the lfs. 

I wouldnt bother with a group buy, the savings are minimal but that's up to you. 

What do you want to order?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Spencer will be a guest speaker at Durham Region Aquarium Society annual dinner on Feb 23. Tickets are $50 each and those attending can have orders brought to the dinner with no shipping charges. www.dras.ca/


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

darkangel66n said:


> Spencer will be a guest speaker at Durham Region Aquarium Society annual dinner on Feb 23. Tickets are $50 each and those attending can have orders brought to the dinner with no shipping charges. www.dras.ca/


Hi, do you know anyone going possibly?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

darkangel66n said:


> Spencer will be a guest speaker at Durham Region Aquarium Society annual dinner on Feb 23. Tickets are $50 each and those attending can have orders brought to the dinner with no shipping charges. www.dras.ca/


Do you have any more details on the above? The website indicates that more information will be provided and there isn't much time to do so. In particular, how does one place an order for the dinner? Are there minimums?


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

infolific said:


> Do you have any more details on the above? The website indicates that more information will be provided and there isn't much time to do so. In particular, how does one place an order for the dinner? Are there minimums?


Iam guessing you pay, and them all you need to do is place an order with Spencer jack and give him some form of confirmation like a ScreenShot or code, or something. P.S If you are going, could you combine order, even if i could pay to go, Iam 16, cant be out that late so far, plus i cant drive RIP. Hope this helps.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

www.dras.ca/annual-dinner-2019 All info is there as well as an electronic way to pay and register.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

darkangel66n said:


> www.dras.ca/annual-dinner-2019 All info is there as well as an electronic way to pay and register.


I was asking about placing an order with Spencer Jack for pickup at the dinner and not the dinner itself. The page says "Details TBA" suggesting the logistics haven't been figured out yet.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

If you do not attend the dinner you will not be able to order fish.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

darkangel66n said:


> If you do not attend the dinner you will not be able to order fish.


Yes, that makes sense. What I'm trying to find out is how an attendee of the dinner goes about ordering fish from Spencer Jack and having him bring those fish to the dinner. Also, does he have minimums in this case? I'm sure he doesn't want to bother bringing a single oto for someone


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

infolific said:


> Yes, that makes sense. What I'm trying to find out is how an attendee of the dinner goes about ordering fish from Spencer Jack and having him bring those fish to the dinner. Also, does he have minimums in this case? I'm sure he doesn't want to bother bringing a single oto for someone


That has not been released yet.


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

darkangel66n said:


> Spencer will be a guest speaker at Durham Region Aquarium Society annual dinner on Feb 23. Tickets are $50 each and those attending can have orders brought to the dinner with no shipping charges. www.dras.ca/





infolific said:


> Yes, that makes sense. What I'm trying to find out is how an attendee of the dinner goes about ordering fish from Spencer Jack and having him bring those fish to the dinner. Also, does he have minimums in this case? I'm sure he doesn't want to bother bringing a single oto for someone


I contacted Spencer Jack for you, He told me that you will probably have to tell the club what you want to order, and they will add it to the list of fish Spencer jack will bring with him. I don't think there is any limit, do you think you could order some fish for me with yours, its fine if you don't want to busy yourself with it. Will pay for my fish of course.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

This is direct from the DRAS FB group admin and club committee member about the Spencer Jack special order:

"We will post more info on this once we get the actual list from Spencer closer to the event date."


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.cichlaholic.com/lists.html

updated today


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

infolific said:


> Yes, that makes sense. What I'm trying to find out is how an attendee of the dinner goes about ordering fish from Spencer Jack and having him bring those fish to the dinner. Also, does he have minimums in this case? I'm sure he doesn't want to bother bringing a single oto for someone


Hi so do you think you will be going to the talk? Think you could add my order, ? thanks for the consideration


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Solid Gold Datnoid said:


> Hi so do you think you will be going to the talk? Think you could add my order, ? thanks for the consideration


Not sure if I'm going or not. I don't have a ticket yet.


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

okay, if you do go please would you consider adding my order, I will pay you before, and show what I am buying, how much and and the total


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Solid Gold Datnoid said:


> okay, if you do go please would you consider adding my order, I will pay you before, and show what I am buying, how much and and the total


I would assume this isn't going to happen. Among other things, I'm not in a position to hold on to and properly care for fish until pick-up.


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

infolific said:


> I would assume this isn't going to happen. Among other things, I'm not in a position to hold on to and properly care for fish until pick-up.


Hi, if you live close to Toronto, I would come to pick it up from you that same night.


----------

